

Future Xilinx FPGAs to include ARM CPUs - joe_bleau
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Xilinx-ARM-alliance/

======
rikthevik
It's a shame there aren't more Computer Engineers on HN. I deployed a NIOS
processor to an Altera dev board for my design project and it worked very
nicely. I'm constantly amazed at how powerful FPGAs are getting and how
configurable they are. Programmable hardware truly is the hotness.

~~~
silvio
We are here. I have a feeling we just tend to be a bit more quiet than our web
brethren. Glad you like the Nios. I worked on SOPC Builder and a bit on the
Nios for a while. It's definitely some of the most exciting things we do at
Altera.

------
joe_bleau
My hope is that the Xilinx embedded ARM devices and tools end up being more
affordable than their PPC hard cores.

